
Show HN: Samsung Galaxy S8 bixby button remap to Google assistant - sschueller
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.schueller.byebyebixby
======
sschueller
I would love to get some feedback. It works using the google accessibility
feature to intercept the keypress and then launch the google assistant
instead.

I have tested it on my International S8, however I do not know if it will work
on a US version.

BTW, if it does not work on the US version of the phone there may be a legal
case against Samsung or the Carriers because of the Americans with
Disabilities Act as removing the ability to intercept buttons hinders people
with disabilities to use the phone.

